# HOLY.... from ADA



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

That's one huge aquascaping job. I feel sorry for those young guys crawling around inside the tank!


----------



## RedVulcan (Dec 7, 2010)

Holy.. in deed. I wonder how much the operation would cost....


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

well with the cost of ada products, im sure its well within their budget, if the tank was for themselves


----------



## cpool (Apr 30, 2010)

All I see is a message of this video is private? How can i see this video?


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

cpool said:


> All I see is a message of this video is private? How can i see this video?


same here!


----------



## waterbox (Nov 26, 2011)

I get the same message as cpool.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

When i first clicked on it, I could see it...... BUT now it is private.

Respectfully,

Stuart


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

Likewise, private.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

same here ... whats the deal


----------



## JohnnyAppleSnail (May 30, 2010)

I watched it when you could view it,to be honest I found it boring because they really didn't spend enough time viewing the finished Tank.


----------

